# Cannabis Cup..



## MJ20 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey guys.I always wondered...how does the judging take place in this thing?Is it as serious like the World Cup and so on?Are there official rules,a body,etc?


----------



## stein_free (Apr 18, 2007)

i watched a show on that i belive it was called HEMP and the judges went around to the coffee shops,and sampled the products andwears (clothing madicinial food etc.)then sample the entries and judge on looks taste, of course the high  ???


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 18, 2007)

I just thought the thing would have a facility to hold the competition (like soccer or football>u know??) and offical rules and such


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 18, 2007)

You can signup to be a judge yourself. here's a little FAQ list from last year
http://www.cannabiscup.com/ht/cancup/content.php?bid=290&aid=24


----------



## Jerseydude (Apr 18, 2007)

Naaah, I've been there for two Cannabis Cups and while it's fun, the 'judges' are just guys & gals like you & me. No special credentials other than buying a judges pass and going from shop to shop stoned out of your gourd. I don't know about you, but after I've smoked 2-4 different varieties, I can't tell one from the other. How they possibly could 'judge' the finer qualities of many strains is beyond me. One of the judges I knew was tripping on mushrooms most of the time. 

It's more of a popularity contest.


----------

